# My rear view mirror is so loose.



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

that everytime i hit a bump it drops down.. is there any way i can tighten it? because its gotten to the point where i have to keep holding it up with my hand just to keep it from dropping down.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

take it to one of the window shops that replaces windshields they have some special glue to hold it on there.


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

Are you referring to just the mirror itself, and not the whole assembly?

I noticed on my mother-in-law's infiniti, that hers gets REALLY loose when it gets hot. She has one that has auto dimming and compass built into the mirror. I noticed that there's a screw under the mirror, so I tightened it. 

If you have a basic mirror, then it may just be worn. You can find 'em really cheap at checkers or autozone, pep boys, orielys, etc. Just buy a replacement mirror, and some mirror glue.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

But if i glue it, then when another driver uses it or if i have to change it, wont it be stuck?


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

You don't want to glue the mirror to the arm  You need to glue the arm to the windshield.


----------



## RitaHarris (Jan 22, 2006)

oH NO,. i didnt explain it correctly. the mirror is not staying on the arm. its not falling off but its not secure. once i hit a bump it drops down. and have to put it back up.


----------



## Chunkey Monkey (Aug 14, 2006)

So...the problem is that your arm between the windshield mount and the mirror + frame itself is broken?

To be honest, save your self the pain and time, just glue the bugger or get a new one


----------



## TeKKiE (Aug 8, 2006)

+1. Replacement mirrors are cheap, and you just need mirror glue to put it back on the windshield.

The only other way would be if you had a set screw on the arm itself (not possible if just a day/night mirror). You would then just need to tighten the screw.

Just do as Chunkey stated and replace the whole mirror


----------

